# Mr Olympia 2011 **LIVE FEED**



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

So its Olympia weekend again, and for those who are interested here is a live feed covering every class including Mr O!

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks alot mate will deffo be watching this do you know what time it will start over here?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

14 hrs 10 mins. Do the math


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Shaynewob said:


> Thanks alot mate will deffo be watching this do you know what time it will start over here?


It starts the same time over here as it starts in the USA as its a "live feed" :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

subbed


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

TY will be watchin


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> 14 hrs 10 mins. Do the math


im crap at maths im goin to get the calculator ou lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

^ to work out what? lol as Raptor said its a live feed which starts in 13 hours, 13 hours is 13 hours regardless of what country your in!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

YEAH BUT WHAT TIME DOES IT START OVER HERE!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I knew was live was obvs just asking what time will it be in England


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YEAHH BABBBYYYYYY. WHAT TIME!!!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

feed starts in 13 hours... depending on when you read this lol... but thats for the whole thing (ms olympia and fitness)... when does the actual Mr O. pre judge and show start?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

leeb said:


> feed starts in 13 hours... depending on when you read this lol... but thats for the whole thing (ms olympia and fitness)... when does the actual Mr O. pre judge and show start?


I dunno about Mr O but last year it was like 4am on a sunday i think? It was the finale


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

do these feeds actually work ok ...... anyone watch last years on a live feed........


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

me and my boyfriend are staying up to watch this. so we filling up on a 3 course meal at home to keep us awake and garantee we will be dead tomorrow, no lazy saturday for us, our daughter will be awake before we go to bed probs  interested in seeing the mr olympia contestants as i went to see the ukbff on sunday and there was some monsters there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mrs-R said:


> me and my boyfriend are staying up to watch this. so we filling up on a 3 course meal at home to keep us awake and garantee we will be dead tomorrow, no lazy saturday for us, our daughter will be awake before we go to bed probs  interested in seeing the mr olympia contestants as i went to see the ukbff on sunday and there was some monsters there.


This a whole other league, you think they were big wait while the pros walk out! I cant watch it as have missus' little sisters tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> This a whole other league, you think they were big wait while the pros walk out! I cant watch it as have missus' little sisters tonight


 even the juniors i thought were huge and at the end of the show they had a guest poser who is in mr omlypia and he was beyong huge, i want to see men like ronnie coleman and flex lewis  my 11 month old will be a nightmare tonight i reckon.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Will have to see if I can catch some of this bur I'm on days in work so will need some sleep at some point I guess

Why couldn't it b next weekend when I'm off :-s


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mrs-R said:


> even the juniors i thought were huge and at the end of the show they had a guest poser who is in mr omlypia and he was beyong huge, i want to see men like ronnie coleman and flex lewis  my 11 month old will be a nightmare tonight i reckon.


Yeah but wont be seeing Ronnie. COME ON KAI GREEN!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and its amazing that your interested in all of this, MrL is very lucky that you are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh and its amazing that your interested in all of this, MrL is very lucky that you are.


 i do find it interesting to see so many looking so diffrent and the weight classes, and its all he ever talks about i try to block it out but it sinks in somehow lol as long as i get to eat my chocolate gateaux and cream that he promised me il watch it till the end lol


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Link not working wtf guys or is it just my **** Internet connection?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you seen the pic of jay cutler on a couple of sites  looks better than ever,cant see him being beat if hes stll in that condition.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jay for the win, alot of people hate the guy but his work ethic and his sheer determination make him champion in my eyes, fooking love the guy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

does anyone know of a way to record the streamed video? ive done a search on google which came back with this

http://camstudio.org/

Anyone used this or know of any other free programs that record videos?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone no what time in England it will be on or is it a secret?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=5349407


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Was on now the pre judging ? My player keeps playing the same clip


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

It kicks off at 2.30am uk time, not sure when the Mr O starts though


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

smithy26 said:


> do these feeds actually work ok ...... anyone watch last years on a live feed........


This is 100% spot on as its the Official one with Olympia in association with Bodybuilding.com :thumbup1:

And yes i watched most of last years weekend, the Bikini class O_O oh yess!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres the winner http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/78048-yikes-i-just-dont-see-anything-beating.html


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

maxie said:


> Heres the winner http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/78048-yikes-i-just-dont-see-anything-beating.html


looks like he improved a lot because of smaller waist


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

maxie said:


> Heres the winner http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/78048-yikes-i-just-dont-see-anything-beating.html


HUGE..........................


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Bloody hell an 8 pack small waisted Jay.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

maxie said:


> Heres the winner http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/78048-yikes-i-just-dont-see-anything-beating.html


Best condition iv ever seen jay in, look at the width of his shoulders to his waist, i cant imagine what sort of doses he was doing in his off season.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Best condition iv ever seen jay in, look at the width of his shoulders to his waist, i cant imagine what sort of doses he was doing in his off season.


Jay has never looked that good and been the champ an making those kinds of improvements over the last year makes this a 1 man show in my eyes.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone got any links to pics of kai's condition?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

MrL said:


> does anyone know of a way to record the streamed video? ive done a search on google which came back with this
> 
> http://camstudio.org/
> 
> Anyone used this or know of any other free programs that record videos?


Not used camstudio but aTube catcher is fantastic for most sites link ------> http://atube-catcher.dsnetwb.com/video/

Huge or what?.... anyone stopping up to watch this?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

GShock said:


> Not used camstudio but aTube catcher is fantastic for most sites link ------> http://atube-catcher.dsnetwb.com/video/
> 
> Huge or what?.... anyone stopping up to watch this?
> 
> View attachment 63140


I've never seen him in his good shape, someone just said that Cutler and Blocky are no longer in the same sentence

And its most certainly a true statement!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> anyone got any links to pics of kai's condition?


Kai Greene ---->

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/18262/contestant/43/mode/jim/


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

GShock said:


> Kai Greene ---->
> 
> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/18262/contestant/43/mode/jim/


How recent are these pics. He looks insane, like a crazy cartoon, his joints are small. Loving the condition


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow ****ing beast.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Should be a great show!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

hendrix said:


> How recent are these pics. He looks insane, like a crazy cartoon, his joints are small. Loving the condition


 not sure of the month but.......

Kai Greene

Contest: 2011 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

GShock said:


> not sure of the month but.......
> 
> Kai Greene
> 
> Contest: 2011 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships


Thanks mate. You cannot deny Kai's commitment or passion. If he looks like that this weekend he should blow Branch out of the water.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Thanks mate. You cannot deny Kai's commitment or passion. If he looks like that this weekend he should blow Branch out of the water.


Branch isnt competing due to a quad injury


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Branch isnt competing due to a quad injury


Didn't know that. Cheers mate. Phil heath could be third at this rate. Was expecting him to push Jay out a bit. better bi's,ham's. Just goes to show..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My predictions are

1. Jay

2. Phil

3. Kai

Jay looks stupidly good, although itll be a close top two with him and phil. Kai is my favorite and id like him to win but i just cant see it happening


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

2 mins to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

the feed doesnt even work


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

try this ------> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/149505-mr-olympia-2011-live-feed-4.html

Watching it now link working


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

GShock said:


> try this ------> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/149505-mr-olympia-2011-live-feed-4.html
> 
> Watching it now link working


You just linked to this same page


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Omg i can watch it on my phone how good.


----------



## Ginger_Arnie (Jan 10, 2011)

You can watch the live feed from an iPhone on the original link on this thread! Managed to catch the last half hour this morning. Phil Heath looks the man to beat at the mo!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You can watch them all on bbing.com aswell, http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/?q=mr-olympia-pre-judging-comparisons-replay&s=med

this is reply of pre-judging , heath looks immence


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Who won then i cant find out anywhere?!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

no one yet the final is tonight


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh that sh1t i got told pre judging had already been


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it not coming on sky?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Should be Phil, Kai, Jay, if Kai can lose a bit of water. But then politics may get Jay placed higher, alhtough he should drop down, no way the judges can allow him to get away with that asymetrical quads, the delt and dont even get me started on the left bicep. But as I said politics may get in the way.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Jays blew this big style,very surprised if Heath isnt the new mr O.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

C'mon kai greene


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

My own opinon is that Phil is much more pleasing to the eye than Jay. Just love how Phil is so round they dont call him The gift for nothing


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Phil, Jay, Kai.

Thats the way it'll be!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Victor looks great as does kai. Phil should win, kai second, jay then victor, then again who knows till comparisons.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone watching?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Fat said:


> anyone watching?


I think Kai could do 2nd place... I wish he could win however I still think he has a little water on him (not as much as yesterday though) in comparison with jay and heath of course. Wolf seemed to me that he looked better yesterday.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kai looked good today! I'm in for the long haul tonight, gonna reverse my body clock as its ****ed from working nights! gonna just eat all night and sleep tomorrow night!

LOVED marius dohne's routine!

I reckon if kai does get 2nd, Cutler will retire. just my opinion after listening to Phil Heath's road to olympia feature.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I think Kai could do 2nd place... I wish he could win however I still think he has a little water on him (not as much as yesterday though) in comparison with jay and heath of course. Wolf seemed to me that he looked better yesterday.


Wolf looked alot better tonight and kai was not looking at his best he has to much weight on him.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Agreed that wolf looked a lot better tonight. and kinda agree that kai is holding too much weight, as he loses a lot of the depth that he has in previous competitions


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

boom! Heath Cutler Greene!

Well deserved and well done to everyone! Was properly close between Phil and Jay


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just caught the end what was up with jays bicep?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> just caught the end what was up with jays bicep?


Tore it on a photoshoot with 120k DBs lol.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

how did james l get on in the 202


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

2nd mate. Should have taken it easily.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

thought flex was 2nd


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

If theres one photo that sums up this years mr olympia. its this.

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/18292/contestant/110/event/1/division/18/site/2/photographer/2/tag/15/mode/will/page/28#


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> thought flex was 2nd


Thought thats who you meant? James Flex Lewis?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

no sorry james llewelin


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

another point to prove black guys have better genetics...watching the olympia you notice how many black guys there are.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> another point to prove black guys have better genetics...watching the olympia you notice how many black guys there are.


Sorry I'm not havin that, why is the currant Mr O white then. I don't believe a black man or woman has better genetics coz we'r all human


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Sorry I'm not havin that, why is the currant Mr O white then. I don't believe a black man or woman has better genetics coz we'r all human


since when has phil heath been white?

i dont think its a coencidence that most of the competitors are black tbh


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> *since when has phil heath been white?*
> 
> i dont think its a coencidence that most of the competitors are black tbh


I said the currant which at the moment is Jay C who is white, who mentioned phil


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> another point to prove black guys have better genetics...watching the olympia you notice how many black guys there are.


completely agree, on average black guys have better genetics/muscle fibre/skin etc etc Black don't crack!

10 years times there will be half as many white people winning most sports, and yes i would like to be darker, i hate my pastey complection! Half of my mates/training partners are either mixed race/asian or black so don't start blazing!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

phil is mixed race.

He isn't 100% black he has white in him also, he is more light skin than anything.

Now Kai on the otherhand is 100% black


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a little confused, is the Mr olympia over yet and who won?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.fabodylous.com/2011/09/mr-olympia-2011-results.html


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't actually believe it's solely down to genetics. I do think the black race (mostly) have a very strong sense of pride and identity inthemselves and their race. Whereas whites have almost lost any sense of pride at all really. P.M.A. Is what chris akabusi (spelling) would have called it, the confidence and drive to know your gonna be the best is all that's needed. Oh and a **** load of hard work


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Flex lew looked awesome.

I don't get the big deal about kevin english, From the lower chest up he looks greats but anything lower than that IMO flex has himbeat.

Flex has a better back, legs, hams and calves.

I mean c'mon, this kevin english wont be there at the top much longer, give it a couple of years and flex will destroy him and be consistently on top for a good few years providing he keeps doing what he's doing i.e. no illness, injuries etc...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done Phil a worthy winner


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

1.	Phil Heath

2. Jay Cutler

3. Kai Greene

4. Victor Martinez

5. Dennis Wolf

6. Dexter Jackson

7. Toney Freeman

8. Brandon Curry

9. Ronny Rockel

10. Hidetada Yamagishi

11. Shawn Rhoden

12. Edward Nunn

13. Johnnie Jackson

14. Marius Dohne

15. Craig Richardson

16. Ben White

16. Evgeny Mishin

16. Frank McGrath

16. Marc LaVoie

16. Marcus Haley

16. Michael Kefalianos

16. Robert Piotrkowicz

16. Robert Burneika

16. Troy Alves

202

1. Kevin English

2. James "Flex" Lewis

3. Jose Raymond

4. Jaroslav Horvath

5. Shaun Tavenier

6. Jason Arntz

7. Stan McQuay

8. Tricky Jackson

9. Al Auguste

10. Marvin Ward

11. Vaughn Ettienne

12. Amit Sapir

13. Gaetano Cisternino

15. Mboya Edwards

16. Fernando Noronha-Almeida

16. James Llewellin

16. Pierre Chamoun

16. Rixio Tapia

16. Sergio Pestana Ramos


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking forward to see Evan Centopani next year....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> *1.	Phil Heath*
> 
> 2. Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


Wow did Phil win?? I missed this as i was out last night and just dropped a girl home, anywhere i can get good pics?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Wow did Phil win?? I missed this as i was out last night and just dropped a girl home, anywhere i can get good pics?


so you must of been with at least 7,100 girls cause every post i see of yours youve been with a different chick.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> so you must of been with at least 7,100 girls cause every post i see of yours youve been with a different chick.


Lol i wish that was the case, but where i live in spain is pretty easy tbh, loving life and sluts at the moment


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol i wish that was the case, but where i live in spain is pretty easy tbh, loving life and sluts at the moment


Lucky c u n t you live in spain?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Kai to win next year!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BBK said:


> Kai to win next year!


If he comes in shredded and condition is 100% with 15-20lbs weight loss, he could well win it yes.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> If he comes in shredded and condition is 100% with 15-20lbs weight loss, he could well win it yes.


Yes mate i live in a place in spain where there is more english that spanish


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

double post


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> so you must of been with at least 7,100 girls cause every post i see of yours youve been with a different chick.


Raptors a very lucky guy


----------

